# You don't know WHAT now? ;)



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

What are your seven (or however many) deadly sins? (Weaves)

I.e.

What (standard?) paracord weaves would you be embarrassed not to know by heart at a gathering of paracord weavers?

If someone said 'of course EVERYONE knows the (such&such) weave, and you didn't, which ones do you think would leave you feeling caught withy your pants down?

A) that you don't actually know and you think you should, 
And
B) think are the staple diet of Paracorders?

(Without reference)

I assume cobra/Solomon, and maybe a sinnet, ie zipper sinnet.
But that's only cos those are the only two I know so far . 

And I don't want to get caught with my pants down 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

